# Database of motherboard specs?



## Ron Miel (Jul 13, 2014)

I want to try building a PC. I want to buy a motherboard, CPU and RAM on eBay. I already have pretty much everything else. 

I'm having trouble telling which chips are compatible with which motherboards. Is there a good database of the specs for various models? Basically, I need to know for a given motherboard a list of supported CPUs, maximum RAM, and RAM type.

I've been Googling the various names, but often can't find any information at all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not aware of any collective data base for Mobo specs.
Look on the Mobo manufacturer's site for specs and CPU compatibility.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Ron Miel,

Check out Newegg. The motherboards there list their socket types, cpus that they support, memory speeds that's compatible with the motherboard, and more. Click on the link for a sample:

ASUS MAXIMUS VII FORMULA/WATCH DOGS LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

based on your other post, just a reminder, you wil not be able to reuse vista. You will have to purchase a new os with a new motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newegg, as well as most all retailer sites, do include specs but are not always accurate as newer revisions are applied.
For accurate info,


Tyree said:


> Look on the Mobo manufacturer's site for specs and CPU compatibility.


----------

